
3D Touch that took 5 years to develop was abandoned by Apple after only 4 years - rosstex
https://bgr.com/2019/09/16/mate-30-pro-vs-iphone-11-press-renders-leak-for-new-huawei-flagships/
======
rmilejczz
Post title doesn’t match article title or contents, I think you may have
posted the wrong link

~~~
lm28469
It's one of these horrible websites that load a new page and rewrite the URL
when you scroll down too far. Got me a few times too.

here is the proper link I guess: [https://bgr.com/2019/09/16/iphone-11-pro-
max-specs-no-3d-tou...](https://bgr.com/2019/09/16/iphone-11-pro-max-specs-
no-3d-touch-oh-well/)

